# Happy Havanezer Party (the Netherlands)



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello All, 
I know I haven't been very active lately, as some of you know there were some illnesses+death in the family, it's been a very rocky period...

Also with the Dutch forum we had to move around, so we have our own place now, no longer free-hosted, but properly like the forum here... with a proper address too hahahaha!

This Sunday we had another Happy Havanezer Party with Dutch & Belgian Hav's! That was definitly uplifting spirits!!!

Here is a collection of pictures taken that day, of course, at some point when I am up to it, during Summer holiday (4 more weeks!!) I will work on the video of it!

Beer's owner couldn't make it to the meeting so I apologise to his fans, sorry I have no pics of Beer!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great pictures and Sierra is as beautiful as ever!! The picture of fruit makes me want to eat it off the screen.  I love seeing Havs having a good time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That's it, I think we really want to go to a Dutch playdate! Beautiful pups and wow to those pancakes (can you tell I haven't had breakfast yet!)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yum havanese, pancakes, and beer! Count me in!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - such beautiful photos and Havanese. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like a fun Havanese party and that fruit pancake.... Yum. 
Thanks for sharing the photos. I love it that play dates happen all over the globe!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures of cute Havs and delicious fruit pancake


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Suzanne~ Awesome pix! RLH through the tall grass, how fun is that!? T.C. is adorable and, as you wrote, very photogenic. I love the little cuddler and that cute belly...Goodness! And that pancake...WOW!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry you've had a rough time of things, lately, Suzanne. ((hugs))

GREAT photos and so much fun to see the Havvies frolicking in the grass! Love that T.C. and your Sierra is a beauty. Beer with crepes?? For real? lol Looks good!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

"Beer" is the name of a gorgeous hav! I wish I could see his pictures! I'm a fan of "Beer". If you do a search,you should see him. He has intense color and is drop dead gorgeous!!!

Thanks for sharing your playdate and the photos! I'll look forward to the videos!

Take care of yourself Suzanne:hug:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What nice photos and such sweet Havs! And the pancake!!! WOW!!!

Suzy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great photos. Wish I could have been at that party!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what's more yummy, the dogs or the pancake!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome pictures as usual Suzanne, I'm a big fan of your photography.:hug: to you and your family.


----------



## STEVEN7 (Dec 11, 2010)

We've always liked the English Cocker Spaniel. And we love the chocolate colour in all breeds. It's a dream that comes true. Nikita was welcomed with enthousiasm by our other dogs . She is adorable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Is this your first post? To keep it from getting lost in this old one, please go to the thread Introduce yourself, Part 2 and introduce yourself! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Hello All,
> I know I haven't been very active lately, as some of you know there were some illnesses+death in the family, it's been a very rocky period...
> 
> Also with the Dutch forum we had to move around, so we have our own place now, no longer free-hosted, but properly like the forum here... with a proper address too hahahaha!
> ...


We visited Maastricht (sp) years ago and thought it was a lovely city. Unfortunately, we planned our day trip there (our "base" for three weeks was in Amsterdam) on a MOnday when everything was closed but it was fun walking along the old city wall. A beautiful country, too.


----------

